# Hi mama's & mama's to be!



## mamabearr

Hi all!!

My name is Caitlyn and I am a 22 year old mama to a beautiful and precious two year old named Aria and currently TTC baby #2 (7dpo!!)
:happydance: I would love to get to meet some new mama friends, and maybe even some that are TTC too!! :) 

Nice to meet you all !


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Caitlyn and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome! I'm 23 and have two kiddos. :) Good luck TTC!


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Caitlyn

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## missielibra

Welcome :) FX for you this cycle!


----------



## mamabearr

Thank you all for the warm welcomes! I am excited to be here and to be on this journey again !!! :kiss:


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb


----------

